# sublimation ink on 3G Jet opaque or JPSS



## josephrey (Jun 7, 2015)

I would like to clarify something.. im also a newbie here...can I use sub. ink on my JPSS transfer paper for light shirt and to 3G jet Opaque transfer paper ,and heat pressed it on my cotton shirts? 

im so confused, I tried it but the result is not good, when washing some colors will transfer to shirt (which not printed), 

and one more question, Can I used sublimation paper with sub. inks to transfer my design to shirts?? Please advise.


----------

